# careful what you say brother



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ya never know who's listening...

9405 5036 9930 0395 9726 91


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahahhahahahaahahahahhahahaha!!


I pity da fool!!!!!!!! :lol: ound:




:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn, a Shuck bomb. Me thinks someone may have said something about his humi pictures last week.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Muhahaha!!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

This is gonna be fun to watch!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Suweet!

Wait...

*ducks*


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep, I agree Ron. Some strange things happen around here when you say things. LOL


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

"Sheez just got real!"


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Given your last bit of carnage, this could be bad...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Poor sap!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I pity the fool.
Hopefully he doesn't admire his mailbox. Or his zipcode.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Aw, hell - somebody went and did it. They set shuckins off ...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Uh oh, someone is in trouble..better hide the wife and kids for this one.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

that explains that missle launch of the coast of Cali!!! he's sending from an alternate route!!!!! LOOK OUT!!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahahhhaahahhahahaa!!!!

True That__! :lol:



.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

This probably won't end good!!!!

Or will it?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

EricF said:


> This probably won't end good!!!!
> 
> Or will it?


I guess it depends if you sell mailboxes or not.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh man, I love watching the carnage from Shuckins bombs!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HaHaHahaaaaaa, Indeed be careful! :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Uh-oh...


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, I got home late from work tonight and can finally sit down and look at some stuff...still in my work clothes, but hey...Puff is important...

Okay, so what happened was, I posted this thread several days ago to say thanks... 

...oh, the mail...hang on a second...

...hmmm...what's the deal with the box?...I'll just...

...ugh, stupid tape...

...what is this? Oh, it's a...

OH MY GO......


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Uh oh. I think he's gone.....Shuckins just may be too powerful.
We need to band together to take him down. He must be stopped! :laugh:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

*cough*...

*cough-cough*

Whew! A little shaken, but I think I'm still alive... 

I'll post the carnage in the morning to give it proper attention. Egad, what a mess...

Ron...amazing and thank you.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Damm I smell burnt hair!!!!!!!!!:flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahhahaahahahahahahahahahaa!!!!

Nothin like the smell of singed hair in the evening!! :flame:...:flame:...:flame:...:flame:...




:flame:...


----------

